# ممكن نبذة عن هندسة الاتصالات ؟



## عاشقة الثقافة (3 سبتمبر 2011)

أنا طالبة محتارة شوي بتخصصات الهندسة ، نصحوني بهندسة الاتصالات ..

ممكن مهندس اتصالات خبير يقدّم لي نبذة بسيطة عن هذه الهندسة ، 

من ناحية مجالات دراستها ومجال عملها ؟؟

مشكورين ​


----------



## mahmoud awd (3 سبتمبر 2011)

شوفي انتي زي اختي ومرداش عليكي القسم ده بجد حرااااااااااام ملوش لازمة والله ويمين اسال علية يوم الدين ملووش لازمة


----------



## hamadagamed (6 سبتمبر 2011)

والله انا لسه داخل اعدادي .... وكنت بافكر في اتصالات 
بس انت ما شاء الله .. عامل شغل 100 100 في التوبيكات 
لغاية اما اتعقدت من هندسة كلها


----------



## mahmoud awd (6 سبتمبر 2011)

طيب انا غلطان تعالا نجيب الواقع ونتكلم بجد واي حد من المهندسين الكبار غلطني اقسم بالله مدخل نت تاني
اولا.....خريج مهندس اتصالات
ممكن يشتغل في مجال النيتورك سيسكو ميكروسوفت جينبر صح
الزبال بقي يعرف في الحاجات دي تجارة اداب نظم حاسبات اي حد بقي بياخد الكورسات ويشتغل فويب وويرلس وروتنج وكل حاجة ده اولا غير ان بعد خمس سنين منتظر تتخرج عشان تعد خمس سنين لغاية ما تبقي ccie
طيب هتدخل مجال الموبيل هتتحول لفني عمال تقيس في كل موقع شوية الا ازا كان عندك وسطه بقي وابقي قابلني
هتكمل ماجيستير ودكتوراه مبياكلوش عيش الايام دي ولو اختهم يبقي خد فطيرك
طيب هخش مجال السنترالات عندك وسطه في المصرية للاتصالت
فسيبك بقي من حوار الروبورت والنيتورك والسيكرتي وجرايم النت والبنوك والنت ومهندس اتصالات والحاجات دي احسن واسمع نصيحة شاب متخرج من سنة ونص خش مدني الناس مش هتبطل بني ولو ناوي نيتورج حول وخد اي كلية اربع سنين وفكك من تعب القلب ده وكومينيكشن والكترونك وانتينا وفي الاخر ع الرف يقلبي


----------



## Eng AnGel (7 سبتمبر 2011)

والله في اعضاء كلمهم بجد كويس جدا وادوا لواحد تفائل وناس كرهوني في قسم 
انا لسة متخصصتش ومحتارة بين تحكم واتصالات ادخل ايه


----------



## samsam_91 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*اخ محمود اشوفك بتتكلم بس عن شكل الشغل بعد كده ايه 
مع انه الرزق في ايد ربنا هو اللي بيرزق عباده 
يكفيك بس ان قسم اتصالات هو اللي مخليك تقدر تكتب دلوقتي و نتكلم 
و يا جماعة اللي في اعدادي اللي داخل هندسة ينسى حاجة اسمها شغل يكفيه بس انه يحاول يبتكر 
قسم اتصالات محتاج مجهوود و مخ شغال مش مجرد شهادة و كام كورس 
واتعب و اطلب المعونة من ربنا سبحانه ... و ان شاء الله ستجد خيرا *


----------



## mahmoud awd (9 سبتمبر 2011)

خذ العفو وامر بالعرف واعرض عن الجاهلين
الاخ samsam_91 عندك حق انا اسف 
بس من اللي الواحد شيفة
الرزق بيد الله
صلي استخارة واتوكلي ع الله
وكل اعضاء المنتدي هيقدموا يد المعونة لو احتاجتي شئ


----------

